# Running Junior?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

good boy Remy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go for it!
I'm not sure if you really meant water BLINDS, or water marks. If he is running difficult water blinds, you can probably run senior rather than junior.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It sounds like you trained him in the past and had a time out and he remembers everything? It sure does sound like if you get out and train with him that he definitely could pass, sounds like he remembers everything. Have fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Atta boy Remy!

Great job to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely go for it!! He clearly has drive and desire - and a good memory of what he needs to do. Bet if you get out and train a few times before a hunt weekend, he'll do great.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Water MARKS... Not blinds  thanks for the encouragement y'all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

